# Renaming the Romance Styles



## VagrantFarce (Jul 31, 2015)

I find the romance styles' names to be rather unflattering, so I thought about it a bit and decided to come up with some alternate ones.

I also find that the romance styles can be applied, really, to any sort of relationship in life - not just romantic.


*Ni: Reflective* (Victim) (xxNJs)
Prefers that the partner take the lead and define the state of the relationship for them. Typically reflective and submissive of their partner, but can be indecisive, overly critical and difficult.


*Se: Direct* (Aggressor) (xxSPs)
Prefers to be direct and upfront about their and their partners needs. Often controlling and aggressive, expecting submission, but can be strong, exciting and impactful.


*Si: Comforting* (Caregiver) (xxSJs)
Prefers to sense and take care of their partner's needs, so they don't have to. Parental and caring in nature, but can be patronising and unimaginative.


*Ne: Playful* (Infantile) (xxNPs)
Prefers that their partner take care of the needs of the relationship for them, while entertaining their whimsical-ness. Often imaginative and playful, but can be distracting and childish.


----------

